# Sexing and Breeding Common Pleco's



## angelpimp

I have 4 or 5 common pleco's that are 6-10 inches long. I would like to know how to sex them along with any tips on breeding them. I have heard, and read, that pleco's are a difficult fish to breed in captivity. Is that true? Besides, I like a challange (I am trying to breed discus... ). I just need to know the starting point.

Thanks for the help!

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## cheseboy

I don't know how to sex plecos but there have been no reported instances of plecos breeding in the home aquarium. They sometimes breed in ponds though. Usually in a very dark cave like structure or nook on the outskirts of the pond they lay their eggs. Even with a large tank 100+ I don't know if it would be possible. Even in a pond it is rare.


----------



## garfieldnfish

Here is a good site for info on the common pleco.

www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/hypostom/87_F.PHP
www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/liposarc/88_F.PHP

You would be better off if you could get a pair of bristlenose plecos if you want to spawn plecos. They are fairly easy to spawn and they are a good way to practise. Most LFS will take those fry once they reach 1.5".

For the common pleco you would need a very large tank and make a river bank in it and then it's still highly unlikely that they would spawn. Since they are commercially bred on fish farms it's also not worth the effort.


----------



## angelpimp

I am breeding albino bristle nose pleco's at the moment. I will have to go spend some more time out at the sites you posted to see what, if anything, I can find.

It's just that I have these big fish and wanted to see if I could do anything with them. Like I mentioned, I love a challange. 

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------

